# [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?



## der8auer (15. April 2013)

*[XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Hallo zusammen 

*Kurzer Hinweis:*
Alle Begriffe wie z.B. was ist "HWBot" findet ihr hier erklärt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-fuer-hwbot-rev-4-a.html

Aktuelle Statistiken von HWBot haben mich zum Nachdenken gebracht und ich wollte mit euch mögliche Ursachen und die Zukunft diskutieren. Verglichen mit den Jahren 2008 und 2009 hat Overclocking bzw. Benching extrem stark nachgelassen. Es kommen nur sehr wenige neue Gesichter dazu und viele ältere Mitglieder hören auf. Als Teil des HWBot Staff stelle ich mir natürlich die Frage: Wieso? 

Extreme-Overclocking definieren wir übrigens als Übertakten mit allen Kühlmethoden die unterhalb des Gefrierpunktes von Wasser kühlen ausgenommen Chiller. Also Peltier-Elemente, Trockeneis, Kompressorkühlungen und flüssigen Stickstoff.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir folgende Fragen beantworten könntet:


Hattest du schon mal Kontakt mit Extreme-Overclocking?
Interessiert dich dieses Thema generell? Falls nein wieso nicht?
Würdest du mit Extreme-Overclocking anfangen? Falls nein wieso nicht?
Was hälst du allgemein von dem Thema Extreme-Overclocking?
Würdest du gerne bei HWBot in der normalen Enthusiasten-League einsteigen und das Wettbewerbsbenchen ausprobieren? Nur mit Luft- oder Wasserkühlung.


*Anlass sind diese Statistiken:*

Erklärung:
Joined: Das Jahr in dem sich HWBot User registriert haben
Last visit: Das Jahr in dem sich der HWBot user das letzte Mal angemeldet hat
Active: Das Jahr in dem der HWBot User das letzte Mal ein Ergebnis hochgeladen hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moose83 (15. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Denke mal das Hauptproblem sind die hohen Kosten für Equipment und LN2 Roman Ich benche die meiste Zeit auch nur mit Dice, da ich 3 Euro pro l LN2 zahle


----------



## efdev (15. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*



der8auer schrieb:


> [*]Hattest du schon mal Kontakt mit Extreme-Overclocking?


Nein leider nicht .



der8auer schrieb:


> [*]Interessiert dich dieses Thema generell? Falls nein wieso nicht?


Es interressiert mich sogar sehr hab aber leider momentan weder geld noch möglichkeit damit anzufangen.




der8auer schrieb:


> [*]Würdest du mit Extreme-Overclocking anfangen? Falls nein wieso nicht?


Auf jeden fall würde ich damit anfangen es sieht interresant aus macht auch eine bestimmt eine menge spaß .




der8auer schrieb:


> [*]Was hälst du allgemein von dem Thema Extreme-Overclocking?


Das thema an sich macht neugierig auf mehr und selbst mal ausprobieren zumindest bei mir ich hoffe das es nicht weiter zurückgeht sondern die Community sich wieder erholt oder am besten weiter vergrößert .



der8auer schrieb:


> [*]Würdest du gerne bei HWBot in der normalen Enthusiasten-League einsteigen und das Wettbewerbsbenchen ausprobieren? Nur mit Luft- oder Wasserkühlung.


da bin ich schon dabei und probier mich die tage mal an meinen grakas.


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*


Hattest du schon mal Kontakt mit Extreme-Overclocking?
Nur Unter Luft und Wasser, alles andere fehlt 




Interessiert dich dieses Thema generell? Falls nein wieso nicht?
Ja sehr, bin schon immer in diversen threads am lesen. (PCGH Hwbot, Extreme Kühlmethoden und Wasserkühlungsthread gehören zu meiner Tageslektüre)




Würdest du mit Extreme-Overclocking anfangen? Falls nein wieso nicht?
Ja, gern, aktuell fehlt es leider ein bisschen an Kohle, aber in den nächsten 2 Monaten sollte es anders aussehen ^^ Toll wären auch leute im Umkreis die einen in den Umgang mit Dice Ln2 etwas einführen. (auch mal nur zuschauen für den anfang wär schon interessant




Was hälst du allgemein von dem Thema Extreme-Overclocking?
Ist einfach spitze zu sehen was Normale Hardware so leisten kann und der ergeiz ein immer besseres ergebnis zu erziehlen reizt mich schon total. Habe selbst täglich mit Computern zu tun und immo kann ich mir nichts besseres vorstellen als an pc/hardware herumzudoktern. ^^


----------



## Moose83 (15. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Saubere Einstellung


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Soo... Dann beantworte ich auch mal den Bogen:



der8auer schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir folgende Fragen beantworten könntet:
> 
> Hattest du schon mal Kontakt mit Extreme-Overclocking?


Abseits von OC-Shows auf Cebit oder der Gamescom als Zuschauer nicht. Naja, und das was man hier so auf der Hauptseite als News sieht.


der8auer schrieb:


> Interessiert dich dieses Thema generell? Falls nein wieso nicht?


Generell schon, allerdings nicht wirklich so sehr, dass ich da "einsteigen würde". Es ist für mich bisher immer eher ein "WOW, die Dinger kann man so hoch schrauben?"-Thema gewesen (die wundersame Welt des Machbaren), als dass ich wirklich damit anfangen würde/wollte.


der8auer schrieb:


> Würdest du mit Extreme-Overclocking anfangen? Falls nein wieso nicht?


 Eher nicht. Ich hab viel zu sehr Angst um meine (selbst gekaufte) Hardware (obwohl es meistens unbegründet ist). Zudem sieht es so aus, als ob man sportlichen Ehrgeiz dafür bräuchte, den ich überhaupt nicht hab. Am Ende kauf ich mir ein paar Teile, spiel damit doch nur ein paar Stündchen rum und dann liegen sie dumm rum! Und außerdem ist da schon die Sache vom vorherigen Punkt.

Ich denk mal, dass der letzte Punkt mit den anderen Antworten gut genug beantwortet wurde. Ich hoffe, dass ihr mit meinen Antworten einigermaßen was anfangen konntet.
Und natürlich, dass ihr neue Member findet.


----------



## DrWaikiki (15. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Hey roman

1. Nö, leider nicht. Bisher nur mit WaKü bis 5 Ghz.
2. Klar, ich finde es sehr interessant
3. Gerne, aber allein schon wegen dem Preis ( ja, eine WaKü ist auch nicht gerade billig). Aber man muss ja noch den Pot, das LN2/DICE etc. kaufen. Außerdem habe ich Angst, etwas kaputt zu machen.
4. Siehe andere fragen


----------



## der8auer (15. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Danke schon mal für die bisherigen Antworten  Wenn ich es richtig sehe gibt es Interesse, aber es fehlt an den finanziellen Mitteln. 

HWBot biete auch die Enthusiasten-League. Dort kann man an allen Rankings teilnehmen, wird aber nur mit Luft- und Wasserkühlungs-Ergebnissen verglichen. Es kann also jeder mit seinem normalen System teilnehmen ohne das Risiko etwas zu beschädigen.

Hättet ihr Lust das mal auszuprobieren? 

Ich habe die Frage oben noch hinzugefügt.


----------



## Leandros (15. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Ich kauf mir LN2 immer nur um damit lustige Dinge anzustellen. 
Da kann man so lustig Bomben mit Bauen. 

Aber wo du es erwähnst, müsste mal wieder irgendeine alte Hardware zusammen Sammeln, meinen alten Pot ausstauben und mal wieder bissl benchen.


----------



## der8auer (16. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Hast du schon mal mit LN2 gebencht? Weiß zwar dass du einen HWBot account hast aber da ist nicht viel zu sehen


----------



## Leandros (16. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Joa, 2 - 3 mal. Mit alter Hardware, habe ich aber irgendwie nie auf HWBot gestellt.


----------



## Jolly91 (16. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Bevor bei mir eine Wakü kommen "würde", käme wohl eher eine Kompressorkühlung, wobei die dann nicht all zu laut sein dürfte.


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

*Hattest du schon mal Kontakt mit Extreme-Overclocking?*
Ja. Einmal mit nem CO2 Feuerlöscher und nem P4, der eh aufn den Schrott gewandert ist.   Hat irgendwie nicht so geklappt aber war saulustig.

*Interessiert dich dieses Thema generell? Falls nein wieso nicht?*
Ja.

*Würdest du mit Extreme-Overclocking anfangen? Falls nein wieso nicht?*
Nein. Die anderen Hobbies fressen schon das komplette "Hau-raus-Budget". Außerdem finde ich bringt es irgendwie nicht so den gewünschten Erfolg. Am Ende eine hohe Nummer auf dem Bildschirm stehen zu haben ist eine für mich relativ schwache "Befriedigung" für das Geleistete. Wenn ich bei nem Trackday über die Strecke bügel pumpt das Adrenalin durch den Körper, wenn ich ein ferngesteuertes Modell baue, habe ich hinterher was, womit man rumheizen kann. Zocken und Hifi sind zum wieder runter kommen nach der Arbeit. Extreme OC gibt mir irgendwie nichts von alledem so richtig und läuft am Ende doch nur auf eine Zahl auf dem Bildschirm heraus und kostet aber trotzdem ne Menge Geld.

*Was hälst du allgemein von dem Thema Extreme-Overclocking?*
Es macht Spaß Videos und Fotos darüber zu anzugucken aber mir fehlt irgendwie der Kick daran, um es als Hobby zu machen. Es ist schon beeindruckend zu sehen, was da für irre Konstruktionen am Start sind.

*Würdest  du gerne bei HWBot in der normalen Enthusiasten-League einsteigen und  das Wettbewerbsbenchen ausprobieren? Nur mit Luft- oder Wasserkühlung.*
Nein aber ich würd einfach mal gern bei ner "profi" Bench-Session dabei sein, um einfach mal nen bischen zu plaudern und mir das ganze mal live anzugucken.


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

uum mal genauer darauf einzugehen. ^^

hab erst ab den 26.04 wieder normales internet (hoffentlich... gurck momentan nur mit meinem handy herum)
und hab seit heute einen festen arbeitsvertrag ^^, also sollte sich das mit dem geld auch bessern.

toll wär es noch ein paar oc-freaks im raum essen kennen zu lernen, die mir die thematik dice und ln2 etwas näher füren könnten.
kenn seit dem umzug hierher eh niemanden xD


----------



## Schelmiii (17. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Hallo Roman,
ich war ja schon etwas intensiver dabei und bei mir hat es stark nachgelassen.
Die Fragen:

*Hattest du schon mal Kontakt mit Extreme-Overclocking?*
Ja, auf 2 Benchsessions mit LN2 und Dice.

*Interessiert dich dieses Thema generell? Falls nein wieso nicht?*
Sub Zero Kühlen wollte ich schon immer mal machen, das ist jetzt sozusagen abgehakt.

*Würdest du mit Extreme-Overclocking anfangen? Falls nein wieso nicht?*
Habe schon angefangen.

*Was hälst du allgemein von dem Thema Extreme-Overclocking?*
Sehr schwierige Sache. Zum einen hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht, mit vielen Leuten zu benchen, mit Stickstoff zu spielen und die Hardware an die Grenze zu bringen.
Das ganze war jetzt auch nicht so teuer (für die, die noch anfangen wollen: ca. 800€ für eine komplette Ausrüstung mit ca. 20 CPUs, 775 Mainboard und nem Pot und Thermometer).
Jetzt das große ABER:
Ich sehe irgendwie keinen Sinn in dem ganzen.
Es macht zwar Spaß, das letzte Hertz aus einer CPU raus zu quetschen, aber auf die Dauer, immer die gleichen stupiden Wiederholungen auszuführen, ist es langweilig.
Ist halt bei 2d Benches so. Macht man jetzt bei 3d mit, dann ist da zwar mehr Action, aber es geht halt noch mehr ins Geld.
Und das ist eigentlich der größe Kritikpunkt meiner Meinung nach.
Wer viel Geld hat, ist einfach viel schneller oben dabei.
Der kann sich 100 CPUs holen und schön aussortieren.
Man brauch weniger Talent als einfach Zeit und Geld.
Und 3d Bench ist halt noch teuerer, weil man da immer die neuste Plattform braucht.
Das man jetzt als sparsamer Bencher keine Chance hat, will ich mal schnell widersprechen, so viel Geld ist in der Liga jetzt auch nicht vorhanden.
Man macht es ja hauptsächlich aus Spaß, aber der hat mir auf die Dauer wie gesagt gefehlt.
Es gibt jetzt vllt manche, die sich noch daran erinnern, als ich nach der ersten und 2. Benchsession ziemlich euphorisch meine Begeisterung verkündet habe und das als Hobby dauerhaft machen wollte.
Aber zur Zeit sieht es etwas mau aus im Geldbeutel und da hinterfragt man halt, ob man das wirklich machen möchte.
Und für den Preis von 50 kg Dice, was etwa für ein Wochenende langt, kann ich auch 400 km Motorrad fahren.
Jo, was macht mir wohl mehr Spaß 
Von Stickstoff brauch ich erst garnicht anfangen.

*Würdest du gerne bei HWBot in der normalen Enthusiasten-League einsteigen und das Wettbewerbsbenchen ausprobieren? Nur mit Luft- oder Wasserkühlung.*
Also da ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis der Hardwareexperte bin, habe schon oft Hardware in der Hand.
Da kann ich dann schon den ein oder anderen Bench hochladen.
Aber Extrem OC wird es wohl die nächste Zeit nicht geben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*


Hattest du schon mal Kontakt mit Extreme-Overclocking?
Interessiert dich dieses Thema generell? Falls nein wieso nicht?
Würdest du mit Extreme-Overclocking anfangen? Falls nein wieso nicht?
Was hälst du allgemein von dem Thema Extreme-Overclocking?
Würdest du gerne bei HWBot in der normalen Enthusiasten-League einsteigen und das Wettbewerbsbenchen ausprobieren? Nur mit Luft- oder Wasserkühlung.
1. Eher weniger, da ist mir normales 24 / 7 OC lieber ( hatte früher gerne mal gerne Grakas gequält für den 24 / 7 Betrieb )
2. Extreme OC würde mich nicht so reizen da mir die finanzellen Mittel dafür doch etwas hoch sind. Auch wegen vieler Interessen würde effektiv Zeit fehlen um dafür was abzuzwacken.
3. Ist zwar interessant zu sehen was mit der Hardware alles möglich ist aber mir fehlt dabei der Alltagsnutzen.
4. Ehrlich gesagt tue ich mich mittlerweile schwer mit Vereinsmeierei, und Zwänge will ich mir auch nicht mehr auferlegen


----------



## JoKa29 (18. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

_Hallo Roman,_
_möchte Deiner Frage gerne nachkommen und hoffe, das sich hier noch mehr Forenmitglieder äußern – um sicherzustellen, dass dieses „praktizieren“ nicht ausstirbt bzw. so nebensächlich wird, um eventuell mal aus dem „Forum“ ausgelagert zu werden (unmöglich ist so etwas ja nun nicht)!_
_Das es heute so stabile Hardware gibt, haben wir ja nicht nur den Entwicklungsabteilungen der jeweiligen Hersteller zu verdanken, sondern auch den Extrem OC´lern, die viel Zeit, Schweiß und auch Geld in dieses Hobby gesteckt haben. _

•Hattest du schon mal Kontakt mit Extreme-Overclocking?

_Nein, nur über das Forum hier._

•Interessiert dich dieses Thema generell? Falls nein wieso nicht?

_Doch, Interesse besteht. Sehr interessant anzuschauen!_

•Würdest du mit Extreme-Overclocking anfangen? Falls nein wieso nicht?

_Ich denke eher nicht. Zum einen bin ich 46, da könnte es von Zeit zu Zeit an der nötigen Kontinuität fehlen und es gibt natürlich noch andere „Betätigungsfelder“ , die Zeit- und Geldtechnisch auch ihren Tribut fordern. Aber wer weiß schon, was morgen ist bzw. respektive passiert!?_

•Was hälst du allgemein von dem Thema Extreme-Overclocking?

_Gehört definitiv in dieses Forum und sollte den Stellenwert auch behalten! _
_Sollte auch nicht vom „aussterben“ bedroht werden, daher finde ich es gut – das Du Dich bemühst, einen Überblick für die Zukunft zu bekommen und die Statistik eventuell Lügen strafst! _

•Würdest du gerne bei HWBot in der normalen Enthusiasten-League einsteigen und das Wettbewerbsbenchen ausprobieren? Nur mit Luft- oder Wasserkühlung.

_Dies überlege ich nun schon seit meinem Beitritt in diesem Forum … Ich denke, ich (nur meine persönliche Einschätzung) würde die OC Scene selbst in 3 Kategorien einteilen (wollen): Gelegenheits-OC (mal kurz, wen es gebraucht wird bzw. leichtes OC, mit Basic Verständnis), 24/7 OC (richtiges OC mit gemäßigten Einstellungen im BIOS und fortgeschrittenem Verständnis) und Profi-OC (OC mit knallharten Einstellungen, Extrem-OC mit den diversen angesprochenen Methoden – absolutes Verständnis von der Materie). … OC mit diversen Software Programmen mag ich jetzt außen vor lassen …_
_Mittlerweile würde ich mich selbst in die mittlere Kategorie einordnen, die „Angst“ etwas zu zerstören ist relativ geschwunden – aber dazulernen geht halt immer. Ausprobieren würde ich das sicherlich schon gerne – was mich „noch“ davon abhält sind Fragen, die auch ein Einsteiger Guide nicht unbedingt immer für einen selbst schlüssig beantworten kann.( Muss ich, muss ich nicht, wann muss ich, wie oft muss ich, was passiert, wenn ich nicht kann oder will … etc.). Du siehst, so ist der Mensch: „Zwänge mag er nicht wirklich“ und ein „Hintertürchen“ hält er sich gerne offen … __J_
_Vielleicht schaffst Du es ja trotzdem, mich irgendwie zu überzeugen und mit ins „Boot“ zu holen … _

_Gruß_
_Joachim _


----------



## Moose83 (18. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Mit 46 bist du nicht alt
TrueMonkey ist etwa so alt und Ü50 ist fast 60


----------



## Blechdesigner (18. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

*Hattest du schon mal Kontakt mit Extreme-Overclocking?*
Nein.
*
Interessiert dich dieses Thema generell? Falls nein wieso nicht?*
Ja, kann ein schönes Hobby sein 
*
Würdest du mit Extreme-Overclocking anfangen? Falls nein wieso nicht?*
Wenn Kind, Frau, Haushalt, Zeit und damit verbundene Geldmittel keine Rolle spielen würden, evtl. schon 
*
Was hälst du allgemein von dem Thema Extreme-Overclocking?*
Siehe Zweitens.
*
Würdest du gerne bei HWBot in der normalen Enthusiasten-League einsteigen und das Wettbewerbsbenchen ausprobieren? Nur mit Luft- oder Wasserkühlung.*
Ich bin seit 2009 dabei, only Luft und Wakü  
(National war ich vor kurzem noch auf Platz 2 nun wieder auf der 3 ... naja die Lust, bei der bisschen verbleibenden Freizeit, bleibt da so auf der Strecke)


Wenn man sich so im Nachhinein die Verläufe bei den Diagrammen anschaut, fällt mir bei den unaufhaltbaren Abstürzen irgendwie immer nur "Rev.-Ubdate" ein ...


----------



## Dj Ambush (18. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Noch keinen Körperkontakt gehabt.
Interesse vorhanden.
Nein. Neben, wie so oft, Geld fehlt mir auch das soziale Umfeld. Die Einen daddeln fast ausschließlich, Andere nutzen ihre sauteuren und pfeilschnellen Laptops nur für anspruchsvolle Anwendungen wie Facebook und ein paar Leute wissen scheinbar gar nicht was ein PC ist.
Extrem-OC ist schon eine spannende Sache. Ich hab "OC" auch schon auf anderen Gebieten praktiziert. Damals in der Boom-Car-Ära haben wir Endstufen modifiziert um hier und da noch ein paar dB zu finden.
Nein. Ich benche lieber ab und zu gegenüber im Park. Man muss auch mal weg von dem ganzen PC-Kram.


----------



## DopeLex (18. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Wenn man sich so im Nachhinein die Verläufe bei den Diagrammen anschaut, fällt mir bei den unaufhaltbaren Abstürzen irgendwie immer nur "Rev.-Ubdate" ein ...


 
Das habe ich mir auf den ersten Blick auch direkt gedacht... Super Verbesserung mit jeder neuen Revision.  Mal schauen was PJ noch so alles auf Lager hat. 

Zum Thema: ich bin mitten drin statt nur dabei und noch macht es Spaß.  Soweit die Zeit es zulässt bin ich neben Job, Frau und weiteren Hobbies immer dabei.


----------



## chillinmitch (18. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> 4. Ehrlich gesagt tue ich mich mittlerweile schwer mit Vereinsmeierei, und Zwänge will ich mir auch nicht mehr auferlegen





JoKa29 schrieb:


> Ausprobieren würde ich das sicherlich schon gerne – was mich „noch“ davon abhält sind Fragen, die auch ein Einsteiger Guide nicht unbedingt immer für einen selbst schlüssig beantworten kann.( Muss ich, muss ich nicht, wann muss ich, wie oft muss ich, was passiert, wenn ich nicht kann oder will … etc.).



Also bei uns ist alles sehr offen und es gibt überhaupt keine Zwänge Ergebnisse hochzuladen oder an Cups/Wettbewerben teilzunehmen. Jede/r Hardwarefreund/in ist willkommen egal ob reich/arm oder S775/S2011 - uns vereint nur die Lust Hardware ausserhalb der Spezifikationen zu betreiben. Kurz zum thema Geld - ich kaufe für 10-30 euro alte grafikkarten und habe damit spass der nicht zu bezahlen ist und mache mehr punkte als mit einer 600 Euro karte. Auf Hwbot ist auch die Anzahl der Ergebnisse wichtig und da gibt es für Klassiker ordentlich Punkte.


----------



## Moose83 (18. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Zustimm
Jedoch werden z.B. funktionierende Geforce 8 rar
Auserdem brauchen Klassiker generell Voltmods sonst gibts net mal ne goldene Ananass


----------



## efdev (18. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

wobei die Volt mods auch irgendwie zum ExtremeOC dazugehören .


----------



## chillinmitch (18. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Bedeutet aber nicht das ausschliesslich der Lötkolben geschwungen werden muss (schreckt Neulinge ab), kenn mich jetzt bei NV nicht so aus aber bei ATI kann mann ab der 48er Serie die Voltage per Software ansteuern. Mir macht auch ein Pencil Mod immer wieder Spass, einfach und schnell , hat mich damals angefixt.


----------



## efdev (18. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

hab leider noch keinen mod gemacht aber hab hier noch eine 9400GT die hat ausgedient die muss jetzt leiden.


----------



## Moose83 (18. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*



chillinmitch schrieb:


> Bedeutet aber nicht das ausschliesslich der Lötkolben geschwungen werden muss (schreckt Neulinge ab), kenn mich jetzt bei NV nicht so aus aber bei ATI kann mann ab der 48er Serie die Voltage per Software ansteuern. Mir macht auch ein Pencil Mod immer wieder Spass, einfach und schnell , hat mich damals angefixt.


 
Bleistift und Extreme OC passen nicht zusammen Ich will die Vgpu auch während dem benchen ändern können, und das geht nur mit Hardmod
Oder wie soll ich einen vereisten Widerstand noch bemalen


----------



## chillinmitch (18. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

^^, wissen wir doch beide, aber mir gehts doch auch um Werbung für XOC und da muss mann ja auch irgendwo anfangen, evtl. wissen die Jüngeren die nur uefi und smartphone kennen ja nicht mal was das ist - ein pencil mod. Vielleicht stiftet mann irgendeinen an der dann spass an OC hat und weitermacht, mich würds freuen.


----------



## BlackNeo (20. April 2013)

[*]Hattest du schon mal Kontakt mit Extreme-Overclocking?

Hab schon mal ein bisschen zugeschaut beim benchen mit KoKü und DICE, mehr nicht.

[*]Interessiert dich dieses Thema generell? Falls nein wieso nicht?

Ja, extrem. Ich finde es genial was man aus Hardware alles rausholen kann.

[*]Würdest du mit Extreme-Overclocking anfangen? Falls nein wieso nicht?

Jederzeit. Ich habe aber leider 1. Keine Hardware für XOC bzw. als Schüler kein Geld für Hardware, auch günstige alte wäre leider nicht drinnen. 2. Keine Zeit, muss leider atm SEHR viel für die Schule machen, ich bin schon froh wemm ich am Tag 1h an den PC kann.

[*]Was hälst du allgemein von dem Thema Extreme-Overclocking?

Ich finde es genial D

[*]Würdest du gerne bei HWBot in der normalen Enthusiasten-League einsteigen und das Wettbewerbsbenchen ausprobieren? Nur mit Luft- oder Wasserkühlung.

Auch sehr gerne, aber ich hab halt leider keine Hardware da. Im Sommer gibts aber hoffentlich nen neuen PC


----------



## SephiiiHD (21. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Hattest du schon mal Kontakt mit Extreme-Overclocking?

Nein, nur mit standard WaKü.

Interessiert dich dieses Thema generell? Falls nein wieso nicht?

Es interessiert mich sogar sehr die grenzen der Hardware auszuloten.

Würdest du mit Extreme-Overclocking anfangen? Falls nein wieso nicht?

Ich würde schon und werde es auch tun wenn ich mein Sytem ein zweites mal besitze da ich meine jetzige Hardware nicht beschädigen möchte.

Was hälst du allgemein von dem Thema Extreme-Overclocking?

Gibt mir mehr !!!!!! *______*


----------



## Tepik (21. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

-Hattest du schon mal Kontakt mit Extreme-Overclocking?
Leider nein 
-Interessiert dich dieses Thema generell? Falls nein wieso nicht?
Ja, ich finde das Thema generell sehr Interessant, da ich es erstaunlich finde was die User  alles aus der Hardware raus holen können.
-Würdest du mit Extreme-Overclocking anfangen? Falls nein wieso nicht?
Generell ja, allerdings ist die finanzielle Hürde für mich als Schüler doch recht hoch und ich kaufe mir lieber einen 24/7 Pc als erstes.
-Was hälst du allgemein von dem Thema Extreme-Overclocking?
Siehe 2.,generell finde ich es ist ein spannender „Sport“.
-Würdest du gerne bei HWBot in der normalen Enthusiasten-League einsteigen und das Wettbewerbsbenchen ausprobieren? Nur mit Luft- oder Wasserkühlung.
Wenn ich meine normale Hardware habe würde ich das sehr gerne machen.


----------



## Masterchief79 (24. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu. An erster Stelle steht bei vielen sicher die Angst davor, die teure Hardware kaputtzumachen. Gut, ist verständlich, bencht man halt was altes, sofern denn vorhanden. Oder eben schnell billiges AGP-System zusammenkaufen, kostet auch nicht die Welt (E5700, ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2, durchschnittlicher DDR2 Ram und nen paar GFX da bisse nicht mal bei 100€).
Da stellt sich dann aber das Problem, dass man ohne die ganzen Mods auch kaum in die Punkte-Ränge kommt. Ne Graka draufschnallen und ein bisschen mit dem Rivatuner spielen bis es abstürzt, kann jeder. Northbridge- und CPU-Spannung beim Board hardmodden, nen vMod für die GFX entwickeln, da wirds dann schon "etwas" schwieriger  Und selbst mit dem Know-How und Equipment, was wir haben, haben ich und mein Kollege uns einen ganzen Tag lang einen abgebrochen dabei, die Weltrekorde für die FX5700VE zu holen, da gibt es gerade mal 15 Submissions oder so. Was soll der Otto-Normal-User da schon noch ausrichten.
3D aktuell ist sogar noch schlimmer.^^ Die einzige Möglichkeit, ist eigentlich, alte PCI-E Grafikkarten auf ein sowieso schon vorhandenes Sandy oder Ivy System zu schnallen.

Auf der anderen seite gehts ja nicht immer nur um die Punkte. Der eine Tag mit der FX5700, da hatten wir einen Sau-Spaß, auch wenns am Ende glaube ich für insgesamt 5,5HWBoints gereicht hat.  Es ist einfach total cool, noch das letzte aus der Hardware rauszuprügeln, und das ganze wird natürlich noch besser, wenn man z.B. sieht, dass die selbst entwickelten Mods funktionieren. Man dreht nen bisschen am Schräubchen und schon gehen wieder 50MHz mehr... Klasse 
Ähnlich ist es finde ich bei 2D, da habe ich auch mit meiner Wakü die alten P4s gebencht und den Radiator noch im Winter nach draußen gestellt, und solche Sachen. Weils einfach Spaß macht. Auch wenn man ohne Kokü 2D kompetitiv gesehen völlig vergessen kann. Der Antrieb dabei für mich ist, die Hardware die ich habe, einfach mal zu testen - da könnte durchaus mal eine Perle dabei sein. Man kann ja nie wissen, was die CPUs machen, vielleicht hat man ja den heiligen Gral der Prozessoren in der Hand. Das ungetestet zu lassen, ist für mich unvorstellbar.


----------



## blackbolt (25. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

ich habe auch klein angefangen zuerst mit luft bei minusgraden auf dem balkon,dann bin ich mit meinem zeug runter in den keller in eine 480l gefriertruhe eingezogen

danach habe ich mir für 200€ eine kokü gekauft und erst letztes jahr habe ich meine erste ln2 season gehabt

mittlerweile bin ich mit über 6000points teamleader in punkten und medallien in unserem team(mit 154 cpus und etwa 100 grakas auf 35 motherboards)

*zum geld*: man muss ja nicht direkt mit der teuersten hardware anfangen es gibt auch cpus für 1€ mit denen man locker einen wegrocken kann!!!
und mit der zeit sammelt sich einiges an, das dann verkauft wird um neue hardware zu kaufen*(ich habe auch sehr wenig geld)*

*zum fun*: ich gehe auch paintballl spielen bekomme aber noch lange nicht so adrenalien schübe wie wenn ich nee cpu auf über 5000MHz + jage

noch zum abschluss ich habe bis jetzt erst 3 netzteile kaputt bekommen und das waren auch keine so guten also das heisst noch keine cpu oder graka bzw motherboard ist bis jetzt gestorben
mfg blackbolt


----------



## rusco (25. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

ich bin in der phase das ich mein erster pot an der8auer gekauft habe und , ich das ihr gute ideen habt für anfäanger sogar wenn ich nicht vom team , deshalb finde ich super das thema


----------



## blackbolt (27. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

hier ist wohl tote hose?????


----------



## efdev (27. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

gibt eben nicht so viele die sich in dem unterforum tummeln das wäre auf der startseite besser aufgehoben wo es jeder sieht,


----------



## Moose83 (27. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*



blackbolt schrieb:


> ich habe auch klein angefangen zuerst mit luft bei minusgraden auf dem balkon,dann bin ich mit meinem zeug runter in den keller in eine 480l gefriertruhe eingezogen
> 
> danach habe ich mir für 200€ eine kokü gekauft und erst letztes jahr habe ich meine erste ln2 season gehabt
> 
> ...


 
Das passiert schonmal, das etwas kaputt geht Ich bezeichne sowas aber als Lernprozess, denn meist lag es an mir selber, weil ich was falsch gemacht/übertrieben habe
TrueMonkey meinte ich bin bekloppt, als ich nem QX9650 unter Dice 1,9V gedrückt habe


----------



## True Monkey (27. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

^^Sicher bist du bekloppt .............und das ist gut so 

Eine Welt ohne Verrückte wäre doch langweilig


----------



## Moose83 (27. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Haha


----------



## Shizophrenic (28. April 2013)

Bekloppte ^^ hier fühl ich mich Heimisch :-p


----------



## JoKa29 (28. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*



Shizophrenic schrieb:


> Bekloppte ^^ hier fühl ich mich Heimisch :-p


 
Kennste doch, oder? Gleich und gleich gesellt sich gern ...


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Zu, ich habe mir jetzt mal wieder vorgenommen bissl was zu HWBot beizutragen. Bissl Hardware ist bestellt, Ln2 muss ich mal wieder bei Linde anfragen (ist bei uns in der City, aber wenn jemand nochwas in LK Nienburg kennt: PM me), Pot muss ich mir noch besorgen (S775, wenn jemand einen zu verkaufen hat: PM me).

So far.


----------



## Darknesss (29. April 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

-Hattest du schon mal Kontakt mit Extreme-Overclocking?
Bisher (noch) nicht
-Interessiert dich dieses Thema generell? Falls nein wieso nicht?
Ja
-Würdest du mit Extreme-Overclocking anfangen? Falls nein wieso nicht?
Würde gerne, aber als Schüler geht das wohl schlecht, außerdem kommt zuerst einmal ein Gamer-PC, dann vielleicht
-Was hälst du allgemein von dem Thema Extreme-Overclocking?
richtig interessantes Thema, bin sowieso Fan von übertriebenen PC-Kühlungen (auch wenn ich selber keine besitze)
-Würdest du gerne bei HWBot in der normalen Enthusiasten-League einsteigen und das Wettbewerbsbenchen ausprobieren? 
Schade dass mein olles 775 Board kein OC unterstützt, sonst hätte ich es vll. versucht, auch wenn es nur ein Intel Celeron ist.
(Wenn jemand weiß, wie man unter ArchBang übertaktet, dann nur her damit, ist übrigens ein ms 7222 und ein Intel Celeron Dual Core @ 3,06Ghz)


Moose83 schrieb:


> TrueMonkey meinte ich bin bekloppt, als ich nem QX9650 unter Dice 1,9V gedrückt habe


1,9V sind nicht gerade wenig, auch extreme Kühlung sorgt nicht dafür, dass man die Spannung endlos erhöhen kann.
Aber was solls, wenn der Spaßfaktor nicht zu kurz kommt


----------



## Moose83 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*



Darknesss schrieb:


> 1,9V sind nicht gerade wenig, auch extreme Kühlung sorgt nicht dafür, dass man die Spannung endlos erhöhen kann.
> Aber was solls, wenn der Spaßfaktor nicht zu kurz kommt


 
Und ob ich Spaß hatte Ich drück ner CPU auch 2V+, wenn sie es braucht


----------



## SchnickNick (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Ich selbst habe alles für den ersten Bench daheim, ältere Hardware paar CPU´s n gescheites Netzteil, Benchtable schon selber gebaut, 2 CPU Pötte, 3 NB-Pötte und einen RAM-Pot selber gefertigt, genug Arma um die Borads und mich selber einzuwickeln und Temperaturmessgerät.
Eigentlich wollte ich letzten Winter schon längst drausen mit DICE benchen doch mein erstes Auto kam dazwischen und ein weiteres Loch musste mit Geld gestopft werden und so blieb nochweniger für Zeit für das Modellbauhobby das ich noch betreibe.


----------



## Chrissi (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*


Hattest du schon mal Kontakt mit Extreme-Overclocking?
Nein.



Interessiert dich dieses Thema generell? Falls nein wieso nicht?
Ja ich interessiere mich sehr für Overclocking und Hardware



Würdest du mit Extreme-Overclocking anfangen? Falls nein wieso nicht?
Ja, ich würde gerne mit Extrem OC anfangen. Allerdings fehlt die Erfahrung in Bereich benchen mit Dice/ LN2. Das Geld für alte CPU´s (S.775 Dual Cores bekommt man ja recht günstig und Mainboard und RAM sollte auch kein Ding sein. Für neue High End HW, reicht es jedoch nicht), Pots und so nen Zeug, dass kan ich sparen. Aber mein Problem ist, dass ich keine Ahnung habe wie das dann genau abläuft. Mit dem Dice/LN2 besorgen, alles abdichten, vorbereiten und dann das richtige Modifizieren in BIOS. Normales OC mit meiner Wakü bekomme ich locker hin. Aber da muss man ja nich viel können. Klar habe ich Videos auf YTube geschaut und Tutorials hier im Forum gelesen. Aber das ist dann doch alles was Anderes wenns losgehen soll im Gegensatz zum Internet gucken. 



Was hälst du allgemein von dem Thema Extreme-Overclocking?
Es interessiert mich sehr und ich finde es spannend. Ich finde es könnte noch populärer werden mit Events etc.



Würdest  du gerne bei HWBot in der normalen Enthusiasten-League einsteigen und  das Wettbewerbsbenchen ausprobieren? Nur mit Luft- oder Wasserkühlung.
Ich bin grade dabei mein Sysupdate zusammenubauen (von S.775 auf 3570K+MPower+16GB 2400er RAM) und wenn endlich alle Pakete angekommen sind und ich es zusammengebaut habe, werde ich mich ans OC machen und dann vielleicht mal einen HWBot Acc zu machen und einige Benchmarks zu übermitteln. Hier gibts ja glaube ich auch nen PCGH Team. Da kann ich mich ja mal genauer informieren.


Fazit: 

Interesiert und motiviert, aber es fehlt etwas das Selbstvertrauen und Wissen/Erfahrung mal eine DIce LN2 Session zu machen. Es sollte nicht nur nen Service für PC-Probleme vor Ort geben, sondern auch nen Extrem OC Hilfe Service vor Ort geben 


Gruß Christian


----------



## der8auer (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Christian an Hilfe sollte es nicht scheitern  Extreme OC hört sich anfangs vielleicht kompliziert an, ist aber gar nicht so schwer. Wenn du genauere Fragen hast bzw. Hilfe brauchst helfe ich dir gerne weiter.


----------



## Chrissi (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Vielen Dank für das Angebot.

Ich habe mal ne kleine Kostenübersicht gemacht. Ist dann doch etwas mehr als ich dachte. 

Alte S.775 CPU´s, E2xxx Serie wird man wohl recht günstig bekommen (Sind die geeignet?). 2-3 Stück -> 50€
S.775 Mainbaord zum OC´n (Was für eins nehmen?) -> 50€
DDR2 RAM (Brauch man ja nicht viel, oder?, bzw, worauf sollte man achten) -> 25€
Pot. Bei dir (der8auer.de) kostet nen CPU Pot 220€, wenn ich das richtig sehe -> 220€
Multimeter -> 10€
Armafex und sonstiges Isolationsmaterial -> 30€
Thermometer -> 10€
LN2 oder DIce? Kosten, keine Ahnung. Ich habe nur gehört, dass es teuer sein soll. Rechnen wir mal 50€
Laufwert, Kabel, Festplatte habe ich da. 

Macht gesammt: 445€ 
Da ich ja ein Anfänger bin und kein Ahnung habe ist das nur geschätzt. Vielleicht ist das ja nochteurer oder ich habe was vergessen. Aber 445€ sind schon ne Hausnummer. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es doch soviel ist. Da ich noch jung bin und bald ein Duales Studium anfane ist das schon ne Stange Geld für nen Hobby. Klar kann man das sparen, aber das muss man sich gut überlegen. Zurseitelegen für später, neue Graka kaufen oder 1 Tag benchen?


----------



## TechGuru (29. Mai 2013)

Für jedes Mal neu Benchen brauchst ja nur LN2 und Armaflex etc. zum Isolieren, der Rest ist ja nur einmalig.
LN2 gibts zwischen 1 und 3 Euro, je nach Menge und Lieferkosten.
Und den Pott kannste später für jeden Sockel nutzen.


----------



## Chrissi (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Naja und neue CPU´s /Board. Da geht ja bestimmt auch mal was kaputt.


----------



## TechGuru (29. Mai 2013)

Wenn du net sehr lange über 2 Volt benchst, dann kannste die CPUs wieder verkaufen, und davon neue holen.
Ein Mainboard geht "normal" nicht kaputt, nur wenn Kondenswasser draufkommt, und dem kann man mit richtiger Isolation vorbeugen.


----------



## Leandros (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

CPU zerstören muss aber echt mutwillig passieren. So schnell geht das nicht.
Und Boards gehen solange du richtig isolierst nicht kaputt.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

1. leider noch kein Kontakt
2.Interesse ja da mich die Hardware interessiert und was man aus ihr herausholen kann
3. ExtremeOC erstmal nicht da ich zurzeit kein Geld (wegen dem Sys. in der Signatur) und nichts riskieren möchte (beim 24/7 Sys)
4.allgemein finde ich OC interessant und finde es sollte mehr in der Öffentlichkeit erwähnt werden 
5.evtl. aber nur wenn ich mir eine sehr billige Graka +potenten Luftkühler unter 50-60€ bekomme


----------



## DjangOC (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Ich möcht nur soviel sagen, ich bin auf dem Weg.
LN2 bekomm ich gratis
Der Pot wird als Prototyp die Tage gebaut.
Hardware ist da, und es kommt noch bessere. (I7 990X und ASUS Rampage III Black Edition zum B-Day)

Aber mein Englisch ist ********, weswegen ich mich auf hwbot kaum orientieren kann. Da wäre Deutsch schon toll.


----------



## Ü50 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*



DjangOC schrieb:


> Ich möcht nur soviel sagen, ich bin auf dem Weg.
> LN2 bekomm ich gratis
> Der Pot wird als Prototyp die Tage gebaut.
> Hardware ist da, und es kommt noch bessere. (I7 990X und ASUS Rampage III Black Edition zum B-Day)
> ...



Ha Ha, ich kann garkein Englisch. Da musst du dich durchwursteln


----------



## Moose83 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Siehste, geht auch ohne Englisch, die ältere Generation machts vor


----------



## efdev (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*



DjangOC schrieb:


> Ich möcht nur soviel sagen, ich bin auf dem Weg.
> LN2 bekomm ich gratis
> Der Pot wird als Prototyp die Tage gebaut.
> Hardware ist da, und es kommt noch bessere. (I7 990X und ASUS Rampage III Black Edition zum B-Day)
> ...



am besten rumprobieren die mods auf hwbot.org werdens schon richten. und wo dein ergebnis hin muss wirst du schon recht schnell finden.


----------



## der8auer (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Englisch ist heutzutage eigentlich Pflicht. Du kannst aber oben bei "my account" die Sprache auf Deutsch umstellen beim Punkt "language"


----------



## Moose83 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

EchtWusste ich gar nicht^^Aber Englisch ist heutzutage Pflicht


----------



## DjangOC (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Danke, wusste ich nicht.


----------



## memphis@Mg (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*


Hattest du schon mal Kontakt mit Extreme-Overclocking?
Ja dice und ln2 
Interessiert dich dieses Thema generell? Falls nein wieso nicht?
ja in meinen systemen gibts keine unübertaktet cpu gpu und ram 
Würdest du mit Extreme-Overclocking anfangen? Falls nein wieso nicht?
Doch hatte ich ja bereits und lese mich aktuell wieder ein weil 6jahre pause gehabt 
Was hälst du allgemein von dem Thema Extreme-Overclocking?
Problem wie bei allem was extrem oder nicht jeden anspricht ist das es nur eine kleine sparte gibt die das A ausführen und B verfolgen *die am zuschauen spass haben zb.* Desweiteren nutzen nur gewisse Pc Komponenten Hersteller extrem oc für werbezwecke. 
Würdest  du gerne bei HWBot in der normalen Enthusiasten-League einsteigen und  das Wettbewerbsbenchen ausprobieren? Nur mit Luft- oder Wasserkühlung.
Gerne Wettbewerbe hab ich an sich noch nie mitgemacht. Nur gewisse "forums" treffen wo halt mal dies und das gebencht wurde um punkte fürs team zu sammeln. Was ich an sowas schwer finde sind halt die ganzen Tricks. Die man auf der Pfanne haben muss um auch wirklich den letzen punkt für die top 10 zu bekommen. Ohne Tweaks wirds halt durch aus schwer. Darum hab ich persönlich kaum berühungen mit GPU benchmarks. Weil schon bei 2d benchen "CPU" schon so viel berrücksichtigt werden muss.


----------



## eisenhardt (2. November 2016)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Sehr interessant das Thema so ein cpu Pot und gpu könnte ich auf er arbeit drehen und fräsen.
Ich frage mich nur wo ich ln2 oder trocken eis kaufen kann.


----------



## True Monkey (2. November 2016)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Hier 

trockeneis-direkt

Dice reicht zum starten


----------



## eisenhardt (2. November 2016)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Wie viel empfiehlst du für nur die cpu am Anfang damit man ein paar stunden Spaß haben kann ?
dann frag ich am Freitag mall ob ich etwas Heimarbeit machen kann an der Drehmaschine


----------



## Ü50 (2. November 2016)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

10-15 KG Dice sowie ein Liter  Aceton aus dem Baumarkt reichen für das mal auzuprobieren.
Dann nur noch das Board isolieren, nicht vergessen.


----------



## eisenhardt (2. November 2016)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Aceton hab ich da aber kein plan für was man des braucht dachte isolieren pot drauf und Dice rein reicht ? 
dann kann ich endlich die max vcore von 1.7 volt testen mehr kann ich nicht einstehlen


----------



## True Monkey (2. November 2016)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Ist zwar ein altes How to aber großartig geändert hat sich nichts ..

[HowTo] Kühlen mit Trockeneis


----------



## eisenhardt (2. November 2016)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

dann muss das Aceton mit in den pot ok danke ich melde mich wieder wen ich damit anfange


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

1. Nein leider nicht
2. Ja es interessiert mich sehr und ich bin auch auf HWBot registriert und lade ab und zu Ergebnisse hoch
3. Ja würde ich aber mir fehlen die finanziellen Mittel
4. Ich finde es interessant was man allrs rauskitzeln kann
5. Eventuell

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Doggycat (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Hattest du schon mal Kontakt mit Extreme-Overclocking? leider nein
Interessiert dich dieses Thema generell? Falls nein wieso nicht? JA sehr schau mir immer wieder news dazu an
Würdest du mit Extreme-Overclocking anfangen? Falls nein wieso nicht? Ja werde ich sobald ich In der Ausbildung geld verdiene mein pc mit wakü zu kaufen war schon schwer genug ohne richtigen Job
Was hälst du allgemein von dem Thema Extreme-Overclocking? Gefällt mir sehr ,ist immer wieder Interessant was Hardware leisten kann
Würdest du gerne bei HWBot in der normalen Enthusiasten-League einsteigen und das Wettbewerbsbenchen ausprobieren? Nur mit Luft- oder Wasserkühlung. ja werde ich tun


----------



## chapchap (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: [XOC / Benchen] Interessant für euch? Hilfe beim Einstieg?*

Hattest du schon mal Kontakt mit Extreme-Overclocking?
noch nicht


Interessiert dich dieses Thema generell? Falls nein wieso nicht?
eher ja. Ich informiere mich darüber nicht gezielt, aber wenn ich über etwas stolpere schaffe ich es meistens nicht den Artikel nicht zu lesen 


Würdest du mit Extreme-Overclocking anfangen? Falls nein wieso nicht?
Nein. Ich habe so viel Zeugs zu tun... Frau, Kind, Hausbau, Familie.. aber auch zocken, Lasertag, Longboard fahren ... es ist unmöglich alles unter einen Hut zu bekommen und als Hobby nur so nebenbei finde ich es weniger geeignet. Ich begnüge mich mit Luft/Wasser bei den Systemen die ich zu Hause habe, mit dem Vorteil die erzielte Leistung auch länger nutzen zu können.


Was hälst du allgemein von dem Thema Extreme-Overclocking?
Ich finde es spannend, darf nicht aussterben. Sonst kommen die LuKü und WaKü Hersteller auf die Idee das ihre Temps genügen 


Würdest du gerne bei HWBot in der normalen Enthusiasten-League einsteigen und das Wettbewerbsbenchen ausprobieren? Nur mit Luft- oder Wasserkühlung.

Nein, siehe Punkt 3.


----------

